# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  κεραια και παλι κεραια

## billos1989

γεια και χρονια πολλα!!!θα ηθελα να πω σε αυτους που εχουν την λανθασμενη αποψη που ειχα και εγω οτι για να ακουστεις χρειαζεσαι βαττ>>>>αγορασα ενα πλλ  ιδιοτικης κατασκευης με δεληγιανεικες πλακετες και προστασια στασιμα 50βαττ κα καταφερα με ενα διπολο gamma match να  καλυψω 27χλμ...τρελαθηκα στην κυριολεξια.(τα βαττ μετρημενα με bird)ψαχνω για ετοιμες κεραιες καινουριες κομμενες σε συχνοτητα που θελω μεχρι 120ε.εχετε τπτ υποψυν σας??ευχαριστω. με εκτιμηση Βασίλης  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΘΩΜΑΣMASTER

Φιλε μου καλησπερα  εμενα  μου εφτιαξε  ενα  set  κεραιων  yagi  k spliter  ενας   φιλος  ο οποιος  μου   ειπε  για το site    oi οποιες   οτι  βλεπουν  μπροστα   εως  και  40κμ  το  σαρωνουν  και   αυτη  τη  στιγμη  παιζω  με ενα linear  1000watt   το οποιο  το μου το ειχε  φτιαξει  περυση το ιδιο  ατομο   (ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ30) Ο μαγος της λυχνιας  ετσι τον φωναζω .  Αν θελεις  το τηλ του να στο στειλω. Δεν  ξερω  αν εχει  χρονο  ομως  θα τον ρωτησω. Λογικα  πρεπει να μπαινει  κ στο site αφου αυτος μου ειχε  δωσει  την διευθυνση  παλιοτερα.  Για  βρεστον.

----------


## kostas30

Πο είσαι ρε ΤΟΜ όλα καλά??

----------


## electron

> γεια και χρονια πολλα!!!θα ηθελα να πω σε αυτους που εχουν την λανθασμενη αποψη που ειχα και εγω οτι για να ακουστεις χρειαζεσαι βαττ



Στα λέγαμε ρε Βασιλάκη ,δεν στα λέγαμε; Τι να τα κάνεις τα κιλοβατ αν η κεραία σου είναι για κλάματα.

----------


## AKIS

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΕ 2-3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΡΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΧΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.

----------


## AKIS

στο linear 50watt  απο 5 εως 30 watt  δουλευει αψογα (απο κεραια εχω ενα πολυ απλο διπολο με 1.1 στασιμα)
απο 30 εως 40 watt μου ανεβαινουν τα στασιμα στα  1.4 και η μπαντα  στο σπιτι μου ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ απο αρμονικες,υποψιαζομαι οτι σκορπαει το μηχανημα φουλ, 
 με οδηγηση το pll  του δεληγιαννη οπου ταιριαζει απολυτα, τελικη ισχυς του συστηματος 40 watt.

----------


## electron

Η οδήγηση είναι το Α και το Ω για την σωστή εκπομπή. Με τι οδήγεις το linear και σου βγάζει αρμονικές;

----------


## kostas30

φιλε  ακη  στα ελεγα   μακαρι  να  βρεις ακρη.  οταν  ανεβαζεις  ταση   αρχιζει   να σκορπαει  για δοκιμασετο     σε  αλλες  συχνοτητες   κανει  τα ιδια ?  αν βαλεις  μονο του το pll  πρεπει να δουλευει  καλα   και  το  λινεαρ   μετα  αρχιζει  να  αυτοταλαντωνει?  :Head:

----------


## AKIS

οδηγω με το πλλ του δεληγιαννη αλλα τωρα θα ασχοληθω μονο με κεραιες
αυτην την στιγμη εχω 1.3 στασιμα,στα 38 watt einai epikyndino???

----------


## electron

1.3 είναι καλά,πρόσεξε μόνο μήπως από κακή μόνωση σου ανεβαίνουν πάνω από 1.5 όταν βρέχει. Μια πιθανότητα να σου συμβαίνουν αυτά τα περίεργα φαινόμενα που ανέφερες είναι και η υγρασία. Το σκόρπισμα στο κάνει πάντα ή όταν ο καιρός είναι βροχερός;

----------


## AKIS

Στην βροχή προχτές δεν είχα προβλήματα ,τώρα έχει 1.2 περίπου στάσιμα στα 38 watt, έχω προσέξει την μόνωση. Άρα είμαι οκ!

----------


## billos1989

ευχαριστω φιλε θωμα αλλα με τον κωστα γνωριζομαστε καλα!!!!!

----------


## ΘΩΜΑΣMASTER

Οκ φιλε μου  μου ειπε  ο Κωστας  τον ειχα παρει τηλ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μια κεραία πολύ εύκολη στην κατασκευή και πιο αποδοτική σε σχέση με το απλό δίπολο είναι η j-pole.

----------


## electron

> Μια κεραία πολύ εύκολη στην κατασκευή και πιο αποδοτική σε σχέση με το απλό δίπολο είναι η j-pole.



Acinonyx διατηρώ αρκετές επιφυλάξεις για την j. Πως κρίνεις ότι είναι αποδοτικότερη από το δίπολο και αν είναι όντως έτσι γιατί δεν την έχουμε δεί σε κανένα επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών κεραιοσύστημα;Το j pole είναι κυρίως για χρήση στα vhf, για τα fm δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι καλύτερη από το δίπολο.

----------


## radioamateur

Προσωπικά με βάση τις προσωπικές δοκιμες που έχω κάνει, θεωρώ ότι ένα απλό διπολο κυκλικης εκπομπής αποδιδει σαφως καλυτερα σε σχέση με την J ή την Slimjim.Πιθανόν η κεραία που αναφέρει ο φίλος να θεωρεί ότι  αποδίδει καλα σε εξαιρετικά καλες γεωγραφικες συνθήκες χωρις εμπόδια π.χ.εάν τοποθετηθει πανω σε κτιριο χωρις φυσικά εμπόδια αλλα σε αυτη την περίπτωση μας ενδιαφέρει να καλυπτεται με σημα ακριβως η περιοχή γύρω απο το σταθμό.Ίσως αυτη αποτελεί μια λυση ανάγκης διότι στο παρελθόν χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε περιπτώσεις ο,που δεν θέλαμε να είναι ορατη για πολλούς και διαφόρους λόγους.Επίσης έχει δημοσιευθεί εκτενές αρθρο στο περιοδικό ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές.Πάντως δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι περισσότεροι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί χρησιμοποιούν κεραίες colliner με πολλα δίπολα όπως πολυ σωστά ανέφερε ο φίλος electron.Αγαπητέ φίλε θα σου προτεινα επίσης να δοκιμάσεις και την 5/8,2x5/8 κτλ η οποία αφενός μεν διατηρει τα στάσιμα χαμηλά σε μεγάλο ευρος συχνοτητων, αφετερου χαρακτηρίζεται απο το προτέρημα να ακτινοβολίας μακρια.Όσα περισσότερα radials βάλεις για να μην σου πω να χρησιμοποιήσεις έλα δίσκο με ακτινα λ/4 ως τεχνητό έδαφος αντι για radials οπότε η ακτκινοβόλία στην κυριολεξία μεγιστοποιείται.Στην περιπτωση αυτη ομως απαιτείται εξαιρετικά καλή μηχανική στήριξη.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Προσωπικά με βάση τις προσωπικές δοκιμες που έχω κάνει, θεωρώ ότι ένα απλό διπολο κυκλικης εκπομπής αποδιδει σαφως καλυτερα σε σχέση με την J ή την Slimjim



Συγκρινεις ανόμοια. Η j-pole εκπέμπει σε κατακόρυφη πόλωση και δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με κεραία που εκπέμπει σε κυκλική. Μιλάμε για απλά γραμμικά δίπολα που χρησιμοποιεί κάθε ερασιτέχνης.

Θεωρητικά μία j-pole έχει μεγαλύτερη απολαβή από ένα διπολο. Τωρα γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείται από ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς είναι πολύ ευκολο να το σκεφθεί κανείς. Τα δίπολα μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να stackαριστούν σε έναν ιστό και να φτιάξουν συνδυασμένα μια πολύ υψηλης απολαβής κεραία. Και η j-pole μπορεί να γινει μία collinear με αυξημένη απολαβή αλλά με κόστος την μηχανική σταθερότητα αφού χρειάζεται κάθετα stubs λ/4 ανα λ/2 του μήκους της.





> Πιθανόν η κεραία που αναφέρει ο φίλος να θεωρεί ότι αποδίδει καλα σε εξαιρετικά καλες γεωγραφικες συνθήκες χωρις εμπόδια π.χ.εάν τοποθετηθει πανω σε κτιριο χωρις φυσικά εμπόδια



Την έχω δοκιμάσει σε ελευθερο πεδίο πανω σε λόφο και σε συγκριση με δίπολο με match ήταν πολύ καλύτερη.

Όσο για την 5/8 φαντάζομαι ότι θα ήταν αρκετά καλή αν μπορούσε να κατασκευαστεί όμως εύκολα το απαραίτητο matcher στη βάση της. Πάλι όμως θα ήταν χειρότερη από τροφοδοτούμενα σε φάση δίπολα. 

Επιμένω ότι η καλύτερη ερασιτεχνική κεραία είναι η j-pole και σαφώς ανώτερη από ένα απλό δίπολο. Πολύ εύκολο να φτιαχτεί και πολύ καλή απόδοση.

----------


## kostas30

υπαρχουν  παρα πολλες  κεραιες   εκτος  του απλου  διπολου  πολυ καλυτερες  αλλα υπαρχει  δυσκολια στην  στηριξη τους     π.χ      4 διπολα 5\8  με  τροδοτηση  απο  ανοικτη γραμμη  και προσαρμογη  με μεταξυ τους  με μετασχηματιστες    λ\4.  ειχα  φτιαξει  παλιοτερα  μια  j  και j 5/8 αλλα  δεν μου  αρεσαν  καθολου.

----------


## electron

> Προσωπικά με βάση τις προσωπικές δοκιμες που έχω κάνει, θεωρώ ότι ένα απλό διπολο κυκλικης εκπομπής αποδιδει σαφως καλυτερα σε σχέση με την J ή την Slimjim
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> Συγκρινεις ανόμοια. Η j-pole εκπέμπει σε κατακόρυφη πόλωση και δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με κεραία που εκπέμπει σε κυκλική. Μιλάμε για απλά γραμμικά δίπολα που χρησιμοποιεί κάθε ερασιτέχνης.



Όσον αφορά τις πολώσεις απ'ότι ξέρω είναι βασικά 2.Κάθετη ή οριζόντια, συνεπώς όταν λέμε κατακόρυφη ή κυκλική δεν εννοούμε το ίδιο; Επίσης η θεωρία λέει΄γενικά ότι ένα απλό ανοιχτό δίπολο έχει απολαβή περίπου 1,2 db, το j pole πόση παραπάνω μπορεί να έχει την στιγμή που γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν είναι κατευθυντική όπως μια yagi για παράδειγμα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Όσον αφορά τις πολώσεις απ'ότι ξέρω είναι βασικά 2.Κάθετη ή οριζόντια, συνεπώς όταν λέμε κατακόρυφη ή κυκλική δεν εννοούμε το ίδιο; Επίσης η θεωρία λέει΄γενικά ότι ένα απλό ανοιχτό δίπολο έχει απολαβή περίπου 1,2 db, το j pole πόση παραπάνω μπορεί να έχει την στιγμή που γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν είναι κατευθυντική όπως μια yagi για παράδειγμα.



 :Smile:  Αν γείρω την κεραία 45 μοίρες τότε τι πόλωση είναι; Διαγώνια μάλλον. Αστειεύομαι.  :Very Happy: 

Η κυκλική χωρίζεται σε δεξιόστροφη και αριστερόστροφη. Μέσα σε χρόνο μιας περιόδου της συχνότητας εκπομπής η πόλωση πρέπει να εχει περιστραφει 360 μοίρες αναλόγως δεξιόστροφα ή αριστερόστροφα. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα ο δέκτης να μπορεί να λαμβάνει το εκπεμπόμενο κύμα με κεραία σε οποιαδήποτε πόλωση μειωμένο μόνο κατα 3db. Επίσης μπορεί να ανταπεξέρχεται καλύτερα σε ανακλάσεις και σε περιπτώσεις εξασθένισης λογω multipath στον δέκτη.

Μία j-pole με 2 κομμάτια λ/2 έχει την διπλάσια απόδοση (+3db επιπλέον - σύνολο 5,1dbi) από το απλό δίπολο και μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί από οποιονδήποτε πολύ εύκολα. 

Δείτε εδώ μία πολύ ωραία κατασκευή -> http://members.tripod.com/AMN92/antenna.htm που συμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή έχει κέρδος 8.8dbi!

----------


## radioamateur

Αγαπητέ φίλε  νομίζω ότι έρχεσαι στα λογια μου!Αναφέρεσαι σε εξαιρετικά ιδανικές συνθήκες εκπομπής ψηλα στο λόφο!Αρα καλο θα ήταν να την δοκιμάσεις σε πυκνοκατοικημένη εκπομπή σε σχέση με το απλό δίπολο!Εγω σου ανέφερα τις παρατηρήσεις μου με βάση τις δοκιμές που έχω κάνει στο κέντρο της Αθηνας και για να είμαι ειλικρινής διαφορά στην απολαβή έχω παρατηρήσει με την χρήση περισσότερων διπόλων.
Καλο θα ήταν να κάνεις κάποια δοκιμη μέσα σε πόλη με εμπόδια!

----------


## Acinonyx

Εγραψα οτι δοκίμασα το απλό δίπολο δίπλα στην j-pole και η jpole ήταν σαφώς ανώτερη. Μπορείς να μου τεκμηριώσεις με τεχνικούς όρους γιατί θα υπαρχει διαφορά μεσα στην πόλη;

----------


## electron

Το σήμα από μια κεραία που είναι κάθετα ή οριζόντια τοποθετημένη ως προς τον ορίζοντα είναι όντως δυνατό να αλλάξει πολωση εξαιτίας κυρίως των φυσικών εμποδίων όπως τα βουνά αλλά και από ψηλά κτήρια.Τώρα η συμπεριφορά του j pole ως προς την αλλαγή πόλωσης σε απόσταση, είναι πιθανόν διαφορετική από εκείνη του διπόλου σε μια περιοχή πυκνοκατοικημένη και ίσως χειρότερη. Προφανώς αυτό εννοεί ο φίλος radiοmateur.

----------


## Acinonyx

radioamateur ποσή διαφορά είδες στην απόδοση της j-pole σε σχέση με το απλό δίπολο στην δοκιμή που έκανες μέσα στην πόλη;

Electron, αυτό που λες ισχύει μόνο αν η κεραία εκπέμπει σε κυκλική πόλωση. Αν δύο κεραίες είναι στην ίδια γραμμική πόλωση το κύμμα που εκπέμπουν έχει την ίδια συπεριφορά όταν ανακλάται στο ίδιο αντικείμενο.

----------


## electron

Δηλαδή αν έχω ένα δίπολο που εκπέμπει κάθετα πολωμένο και προσπαθίσω να λάβω το σήμα του με ένα δέκτη που έχει οριζόντια πολωμένη κεραία, δεν θα ακούσω τίποτα;Δεν το νομίζω και το λέω γιατί σίγουρα θα αλλάξει πόλωση το σήμα από κάποιο εμπόδιο και μπορεί αυτό που θα λάβω να είναι ορίζοντια πολωμένο.Επομένως δεν πρέπει να ισχύει αυτό μόνο στην κυκλική πόλωση.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μάλλον τα γραφω μπερδεμένα και δεν γίνονται κατανοητά αyτά που λέω.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Εννοείται πως μπορεί να αλλάξει η πολωση. Πως μπορεί ομως η κεραια εκπομπής να το αποτρέψει αυτο αφου απο τη στιγμή που θα φύγει το κύμα στο χώρο έφυγε;! Αν βρει κάποιο εμπόδιο με κατάλληλη γωνία θα αλλάξει πόλωση. Δε θα ρωτήσει την κεραία, "Είσαι δίπολο; Αν είσαι δίπολο να μην αλλάξω πόλωση όταν χτυπήσω αλλιώς αν είσαι j-pole να γυρίσω σε οριζόντια!"   :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

Επομένως αφού καταφέραμε και συνεννοηθήκαμε  :Hammer:   :Very Happy:   ,συμφωνούμε ότι ανεξάρτητα με το τι πόλωση εκπέμπουμε το κύμα θα <διαλέξει> την δικιά του πορεία σε απόσταση χ.Όσο για το j pole δεν μένει να το δοκιμάσουν και άλλοι φίλοι και να μας πούν τις εντυπώσεις τους,προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ του διπόλου γιατί προτιμώ την περπατημένη οδό.

----------


## radioamateur

Οι μετρήσεις γίνονται με τη βοήθεια καποιου δέκτη φορητου με όργανο μέτρησης σε συγκεκριμένο γεωγραφικό σημείο σε συγκεκριμένη απόσταση απο την κεραια σε σταθερή ισχύ εξόδου με οπτική επαφή!Μπορεί μεν η μέθοδος να είναι εμπειρική σίγουρα όμως αλλανθαστη!
Και σίγουρα οι συντονισμοί δεν γίνονται μόνο με τη βοήθεια καποιας γέφυρας στασιμων ποιότητας.


*Επεξεργασία από gsmaster: Μην χρησιμοποιείς μεγάλη γραμματοσειρά σε όλο το κείμενο...*

----------


## Acinonyx

Πρώτα απ'ολα γιατί φωνάζεις;!

Δεν θέλω να κάτσω να αναλύσω πως δουλεύει η j-pole. Με την χοντροκομμενη απλή λογικη όμως δεν είναι δυνατόν μία omni κεραία με το διπλάσιο μήκος από ένα δίπολο (βγάλε το stub) να έχει μικρότερο gain από αυτό!

----------


## electron

Επομένως με αυτή τη χοντροκομένη λογική όπως αναφέρεις, ένα δίπολο με στοιχεία  λ/2 πρέπει λογικά να έχει την ίδια απόδοση,σε αντίθεση με εκείνο που εχειι λ/4 στοιχεία.

----------

